# The Fury of 7 Gods



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was inspired by The Storm Roleplay Thread that I've decided to start my own.
No background information yet ( Because that would be telling :biggrin: ), but basically the 7 most powerful worshippers of Chaos meet in orbit above a system, without bringing their full Legions in tow.
The choices are:

Abaddon, Huron Blackheart, Fabius Bile, Kharn the Betrayer, Arihman, and Lucius the Eternal (I will be Typhus)

So, choose your character, your ship, an Honor Guard, and an escort (A few troops, along with whatever support units you choose [But please use them sparingly]). Each player is only alllowed one ship and *NO* Titans.
Follow this guideline:

*Character:*
*Ship:*
*Honor Guard:*
*Escort:*

Here's my character:

*Character:* Typhus
*Ship:* Terminus Est
*Honor Guard:* 10 Plague Marines in Terminator Armour
*Escort:* A small battalion of Plague Marines and a few Dreadnoughts.

First come, first choice, so get moving!


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Character:Arihman
Escort:9 Rubric Terminators, and One Sorcerer lord in Rubric terminator armour.
Ship:The threadspinner - a heavily tainted "Cruiser" class starship, incorporates, less armour, but larger engines for extra manouverability
Escort:Around 50 thousand sons marines, And 2 Defilers.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

If the threadspinner doesn't exist, you have to state the class
I forgot to put that


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Character: Lucius the Eternal
Escort: Six swordmaster champions, chosen and favoured of slannesh.
Ship: Endless Perfection Class: Corrupted Oberon 
Escort: 666 slaves


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Whats an Endless Perfection Class?
And glad you came Ancient


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Endless Perfection is the vessels name, and the class is a corrupted Oberon


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Character: Kharn the Betrayer
Honor Guard: The Blood-8 berzerker chosen of Khorne
Ship: Endless Carnage-Murder Class Cruiser
Escort: Warband of the Bloodied Fist-64 Berzerkers of Khorne; Caged Ancient Kargon the Bloody-fisted: Dreadnought


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Endless Perfection is the vessels name, and the class is a corrupted Oberon


oh sry my bad

welcome on board, Shogun

Remaining characters are:

Abaddon, Huron Blackheart, and Fabius Bile


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Character: Abaddon
Honour Guard: 20 Black legion Terminators
Ship: Blackened Abyss, Emperor class
Escort: 40 black legionairres 2 dreadnoughts ancient Noise and ancient Marine :laugh:


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Character: Fabius Bile
Honour Guard: 9 Terminators under a special treatment from Fabius Bile
Ship: Injection of death; Emperor class
Escort: 10 Obliterators, 3 Dreadnoughts.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Now we just need a Huron Blackheart.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

I'ill be Huron Blackheart
Character: Huron Blackheart
Ship:Alprus Prime
Honor Guard: 3 Squads of chosen
Escort:2 squads of chosen


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thx I'll start the action thread tomarrow


----------

